# Our New Hatchling!!!! :)



## mctlong (Aug 30, 2013)

Introducing the newest addition to our herd --

Adam Ray. Born August 16, 2013. 

(I tried to dress him in a cute turtle onsie for this pic, but he pee'd on it, so we ended up with an alligator onsie instead.)

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using TortForum mobile app


----------



## james1974 (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!!:shy:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sibi (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! What a beauty. I'm so happy for you and your new son. Daddy must be sooo proud. That was my mother's birthday.


----------



## Blgreek08 (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratz!! so adorable! Love the hair style haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Our New Hatchling!!!! *



mctlong said:


> I tried to dress him in a cute turtle onsie for this pic, but he pee'd on it,



It's just beginning lol..

Congrats on the new jr. tort lover 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations!! Aww...he's a handsome little guy! Smiling already.


----------



## TigsMom (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations!! He's adorable!


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations. Hes a handsome little fella. 

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using TortForum mobile app


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 30, 2013)

He is a cutie!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey that's great news. I wondered where you'd been.

We'll see you back here when you catch up on your sleep... in about five years.


----------



## Mrturtle527 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tom said:


> Hey that's great news. I wondered where you'd been.
> 
> We'll see you back here when you catch up on your sleep... in about five years.



Tom do you have human kids??? I have them ranging from 3 to 17 and well not to scare you but 5 years later you will still need sleep . I figure when I am an empty nester I might sleep again! 

CONGRATS!!! These little human babies are as great as the tort ones .


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Penn (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful hatchling!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice hatchling!


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mrturtle527 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Hey that's great news. I wondered where you'd been.
> ...



I am a semi empty nester. One out of the house and one young adult child that commutes to college and lives with me. I will tell you, I got a lot more sleep when they were 5 years old than I do now. Whether they live here or not. The problems are soooo big now.

To the OP, congratulations! he is a little doll!


----------



## mctlong (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

I'm thinking it'll be more stressful with an empty nest and having no control over the kids whereabouts. I'll have to wait and see, lol.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using TortForum mobile app


----------



## TommyZ (Aug 31, 2013)

What temp did you incubate at? Lol... Handsome lil man, grats and best wishes to you and your family. Happy day!


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 31, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I'm thinking it'll be more stressful with an empty nest and having no control over the kids whereabouts. I'll have to wait and see, lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using TortForum mobile app


Exactly. Having no control over their whereabouts or their actions. Honestly, life was easy until they were about ten years old. In the teen years it was more difficult. At 18 yrs.+, it's just plain nerve wracking. And worrisome. And stressful.


----------



## Blgreek08 (Aug 31, 2013)

Humm reading this makes me wonder how crazy I make my mom. Im only 23 no kids and I know she goes insane when im going somewhere or doing something. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 31, 2013)

Yep, I'm sure she feels like I do!


----------



## oknursedana (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## mainey34 (Aug 31, 2013)

How cute...congratulations...


----------

